# Jacob Zuma Has Just Confirmed That Nelson Mandela Has Indeed Passed Away This Evening



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

*RIP TATA MADIBA*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (7/12/13)

Yes, sadly but expected. The worlds most noble statesman ever is gone. This will be the biggest funeral for a statesman in history. The logistics of it is overwhelming with most Kings, Queens, Presidents, and Mugabies attending.

Two things that I remember the most about his humble nature is this:

His Cape Town driver was taking him back to his hotel when Mandela asked him about his family and where they live. "Grassy Park" the driver answered. "Well, take me there to meet them" he said.
He did and met the drivers family. And hordes of onlookers. How humble is that? 

Queen Elizabeth phoned him and he answered by calling her "Elizabeth". His daughter reprimanded him saying that he should have called her "Your Majesty". He replied by saying that she called him "Nelson".
A year later he was at a function in the UK and upon seeing her, he said "Hello Elizabeth. You have lost weight".
She will never forget this remark.
What a humble man. RIP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/12/13)

Malema tweeted that he wants people to treat him like they treated Nelson Mandela. Evita Bezuidenhout tweeted back saying " Very good idea. Lets start with the 27 years".
Another tweeted " Good. So we can bury you on Sunday".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

